# 2007-08 bird pics



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Late season. 2nd pic one had to run back to the farm.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Had a good time whackin rodneys this year.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Last weekend hunt with my uncle Jeff, my cousin Austin, my brother Nate, and buddy Todd. Muchs thanks goes to my uncle Jeff,aunt Vicky, and her father Orlin for allowing us such great pheasant hunting on their land.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice pics WingMaster thanks for sharing them with us. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like you had a great year...NICE PIC'S!


----------

